# [pata_marvell]cdrom seem missing, but it is not

## cloc3

I have new problems with pata_marvel module, in my P5Q motherboard.

I' m using:

```

s939 ~ # uname -rm

2.6.35-gentoo-r12-p5q x86_64

s939 ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz |egrep "AHCI|MARVEL"

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m

s939 ~ # lsmod |egrep "sr_mod|cdrom|marvel"

sr_mod                 13603  0 

cdrom                  33172  2 sr_mod,ide_cd_mod

pata_marvell            2737  0 

s939 ~ # less -f /dev/sr0 

/dev/sr0: No medium found

```

cdrom seems missing, but if I run eject /dev/sr0, the cdrom is correctly ejected.

what may it be wrong in my system?

----------

## VoidMage

So, what exactly is the problem (and what's the point of lessing a block device) ?

Also, I'm not 100% sure, but IIRC ide_cd_mod is not needed if you already have sr_mod

and can prevent the other from working correctly.

----------

## cloc3

you are wright about ide_cd_mod, but this is not enough to have a solution.

I use less just to show the error.

but, off course, the problem is the same with mount or with any other way to access /dev/sr0.

after removing ide_cd_mod, the situation does not change:

```

s939 ardesia # modprobe -v pata_marvell

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r12-p5q/kernel/drivers/ata/pata_marvell.ko 

s939 ardesia #  lsmod |egrep "sr_mod|cdrom|marvel" 

sr_mod                 13603  0 

cdrom                  33172  1 sr_mod

pata_marvell            2737  0 

s939 ardesia # less -f /dev/sr0 

/dev/sr0: No medium found

s939 ardesia # dmesg|tail -n 15 

ata23.00: disabled

pata_marvell 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Uniform CD-ROM driver unloaded

pata_marvell 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pata_marvell 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi26 : pata_marvell

scsi27 : pata_marvell

ata25: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xdc00 ctl 0xd880 bmdma 0xd400 irq 16

ata26: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd800 ctl 0xd480 bmdma 0xd408 irq 16

ata25.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, A103, max UDMA/33

ata25.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 26:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B A103 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 26:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

```

as you see, dmesg knows the cdrom and udev makes correctly /dev/sr0 node, but any access gives No medium found.

I don't understand.

----------

## krinn

maybe you just misunderstood the error message.

no medium found, just mean you have no cdrom in your drive, not that the drive isn't recognize.

after that, you might have a trouble if a medium is in and not found, or in but not mount, but that's another story...

to me it looks like you are saying your drive isn't recognize and you're then surprise eject work while less on the drive isn't working.

----------

## cloc3

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> to me it looks like you are saying your drive isn't recognize

 

I tried with more then one CD.

the last one was GENTOO-2004 install cd.

I think it should be a good test-cd.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cloc3,

If there is a data CD in the drive (not an audio CD) it looks like the drive is dead.

The drive electronics can be seen as /dev/sr0 clearly exits.  

There is one more possibility.  As you have

```
ide_cd_mod
```

loaded and the SCSI CDROM driver loaded, it mat just be that neither works because the two drivers are fighting over the device.

Rebuild your kernel with the entire IDE menu disabled before you invest in a new drive.

----------

## cloc3

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rebuild your kernel with the entire IDE menu disabled before you invest in a new drive.

 

done.

without luck.

 :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cloc3,

Is it a combo CD/DVD drive ?

Does it work for one media type but not the other ?

It might just be dirty optics - try a CD cleaner CD.

If you open the drive do not power it up. The laser is invisible and could cost you your eyesight.

----------

